
The Art of the Interpreter -- Steele and Sussman [pdf] - johnm
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=ftp://publications.ai.mit.edu/ai-publications/pdf/AIM-453.pdf
======
soundsop
This is the sort of ugly typesetting that spurred Knuth to create TeX.

~~~
cheponis
Is this your opinion, or do you have evidence of this (for example, have you
asked DK about this?)?

~~~
soundsop
I believe I read it in an interview.

------
anupamkapoor
i like the joke:

Guy Lewis Stelle Jr. - NSF Fellow

Gerald Jay Sussman - Jolly Good Fellow

------
mroman
Is it just me or is that "ipaper" an absolute POS?

Could not print, bookmark, select text . . . what is that good for? I mean
seriously, someone please enlighten me.

~~~
ed
Hi mroman,

I'm a developer over at Scribd and happen to work on iPaper. Although Adobe-
style bookmarking has not been implemented (PDF's intradocument links work
just fine), the inability to select text in this document is not an iPaper
limitation. It just so happens that this PDF contains no text data, just hi-
res raster versions of each page.

As for printing, I was able to print just fine in FF on a PC (once the 10+ MB
file had finished downloading). Would you mind emailing me at the address in
my profile with your environment info so we can try to replicate your issue?

Thanks!!

Ed

~~~
mroman
Hi Ed,

I just emailed you my environment info.

I was referring to bookmarking the page in my browser favorites.

Right. No text data. Personally, I find a text version of a document to be
indispensable.

I actually waited for the download to complete, and was still unable to print.
First time I have ever had that problem.

What would be wrong with ditching iPaper altogether? Personally, I would
convert the document to HTML, and provide links to download or view both the
.pdf version as well as a plain vanilla text version.

That is just me though. I do appreciate your post however.

Maurice

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
To convert the document to HTML, you'd need to do OCR, and then some more
formatting...

~~~
mroman
I don't doubt it . . .

